
Fine Print: Unusual legal footnotes - diodorus
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/rule-law/charts-graphs/fine-print
======
jwilk
Ugh, it's an image without alt text.

Here's an OCR-ed copy:
[https://gist.github.com/jwilk/97d49978904256e0ee3379e8aa4f18...](https://gist.github.com/jwilk/97d49978904256e0ee3379e8aa4f180f)

~~~
Cyphase
Just out of curiosity, how did you create that? What OCR software/service did
you use, and what did it return before any manual edits?

~~~
jwilk
I used Tesseract OCR ([https://github.com/tesseract-
ocr/tesseract](https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract)).

This is what it returned:

[https://gist.github.com/jwilk/4bd58278fe9a6b88af1010616afe2b...](https://gist.github.com/jwilk/4bd58278fe9a6b88af1010616afe2b0a)

I manually corrected a few recognition errors, fixed the order of sections,
unhyphenated a few words and added formatting.

------
chrisshroba
Latham’s quarterly seems to have lots of amusing pages. I suggest readers flip
though the site a bit!

------
tbyehl
Much of the Internet owes _Campbell v Acuff-Rose Music_ a debt of gratitude.

------
chrisweekly
Lewis Lapham (former Editor-in-Chief of Harper's magazine) is brilliant.

